# HUGE bloated tadpole



## The_Greg

So I posted a while back about a tadpole that had some bloating issues.... Well it got worse over time and i never minded it, hoping that he would just make it anyways. 

Well today I found him floating at the top with a very small, maybe 2mm diameter bubble inside of him. This is what caused me to come to you guys for help and suggestions. 

He is the size of a dime around, or more. 



















While trying to take those pictures I saw him ingest a second bubble, and got worried. I made a little apparatus that will hold him underwater so hopefully the air bubble will escape from him and then he will not be forced to the surface and ingest MORE bubbles. The apparatus is as follows...










And a last picture of Bloated Blimpy Buddy, BBB for short.










Help, suggestions, and anecdotes of similar tadpoles and their fates are welcome!!!
Thanks


----------



## The_Greg

This was him around a week or two after he was out from the egg.


----------



## The_Greg

Bump it up


----------



## Julio

has he been feeding at teh surface? i have noticed tads take in air when they feed at the surface and turn like this, i woudl not feed for a while and see if the air subsides


----------



## The_Greg

I should be clearer - not all of what he is puffed up with is air, in fact most of it is not. (puss? Ingested liquid?)

Only a small bubble was inside of him, small in respect to the rest of his inflated shape. Before tonight's incedent, he was still largely puffed up but didnt float, therefore it defintely wasnt air. 

I feed with beta fish flakes and mist afterwords so the flakes sink to the bottom. I have his clutch siblings all healthy, a clutch older than him out of the water already as froglets, and another batch younger than him and they all are doing just fine. 


I mean, he is HUGE am I right?!


----------



## Julio

well, sounds more like a guld bladder prob


----------



## The_Greg

Whats a guld bladder? 

Do you mean he might be retaining his liquid waste?


... Should I pop him?!!

Thanks for your help by the way Julio!!


----------



## Eric Walker

I think I replied last time you posted this. i at the time also had a tad, although not a dart frog tad, that was bloated just like yours but by no means as big 

It also had a big bloat with a tiny bubble offset to the side that looked like air. Mine however floated upsidedown . I have seen this happen to other tads as well but just never to this degree. Over at "The Frog" someone also mentioned feeding at the surface (a conbination of oxygen and a high proteen diet) could cause excess gas or something. My tads were feed only tubafex worms.

anyway: After 18 day of NO FEEDING and a few water changes the bubble shrank, he stopped floating upside down, i started feeding on day 22.

He is the size of a smaller month old tad and is just over three months old.
we will see what happens if he makes it to getting his legs.


----------



## Eric Walker

DO NOT POP HIM


----------



## The_Greg

He is floating somewhat upside down... Mostly straight up but the bubble is slightly on his underside.

Should I stop feeding then? Keep the water clean so as to "pull out" some of that retained liquid?



Oh, and this guy's clutch sibling has small legs. He has a flagellum of sorts on each side of the tail, with no seeming connection to the rest of the body, that seem to be what the legs would begin as.


----------



## Eric Walker

If you mean pull it out of the tad, no. physically there is not much you can do to a tad to help it because they are so small a fragile. 

yes you should stop feeding for now and just make sure to keep the quality of the water up


----------



## Julio

i woudl not pop him, just let him be, but like Eric said, just don't feed til it goes down and i bet you its coming from him feeding at the surface and ingesting air, even if you are spraying the food.


----------



## The_Greg

Well, its no matter now. BBB didn't make it through the night.


----------

